# Vliesfilter Vergleich: VF mit Trommel vs. V-Kammer



## teichern (5. Jan. 2019)

Falls es noch nicht gesagt wurde, „frohes neues Jahr“ und möge der Frühling möglichst schnell kommen.

In dieser etwas langweiligen Teichzeit wollte ich mal eine Diskussion zum Thema Vliesfilter anstoßen, insbesondere den Vergleich von VF mit Trommel und V-Kammer! In erster Linie wird das wohl gepumpte Systeme betreffen und/oder Anlagen bei denen kein Abfluss vorhanden ist, oder andere Gründe die einen Trommel- oder Endlosbandfilter nicht zulassen, also keine Diskussion um das für und wieder von VF.

1. Vliesfilter mit Trommel & Biomaterial

Das Vlies wird von/über zwei Rollen um eine Trommel geführt, die mit Biomaterial gefüllt ist. Das Wasser fließt in der Regel unten in die Kammer und wird quasi in die Trommel mit Biomaterial gedrückt. Eine Tauch UVC kann in der Wasserkammer eingebaut werden. Hersteller: Genesis, Aquaforte Biofleece, Wild Crystal Clear CCV, Haug 3,98°. Bis auf den CCV von Wild sind alle mit Helix gefüllt, der CCV ist mit Ogata Bio Crystal gefüllt. CCV und Haug sind aus Edelstahl, Genesis und Aquaforte aus HDPE. Der EVO3 von Genesis wird vollständig mit Wasserkraft angetrieben.

Vorteile dieser VF ist wohl die enthaltene Biokammer, auch wenn diese in der Regel nicht alleine ausreicht und die einfache Aufstellung, quasi Plug and Play! Nachteile sind der Vlieswechsel kann nur von der Rolle erfolgen, ganz oder mühsam per Abschnitt sowie die schlechte Einsicht, Reinigung und Kontrolle der Biokammer und Wasserkammer. Offensichtlich können die VF mit Trommel auch nicht mit so feinem Vlies gefahren werden wie die V-Vlieser.

2. Vliesfilter mit V-Kammer

Das Vlies wird meist ohne Rolle und Wickeldorn durch eine V-Kammer geführt und am anderen Ende lose gesammelt. Das Wasser läuft seitlich in die V-Kammer und von dort nach unten ab. Sobald der Wasserpegel einen gewissen Stand erreicht, wird das Vlies per Transportband ein kleines Stück vorgeschoben. Hersteller: Smartpond (allerdings hat kein Händler VF auf Lager, oder kann sie einzeln bestellen, angeblich müßte man 5 Stück abnehmen), AquaPur APV, Aquaforte Ultrafleece, MAMO VF. Die Gehäuse von Smartpond und APV sind aus Edelstahl, die anderen aus HDPE. Der Antrieb erfolg bei allen über einen Motor mit Steuerung. Auch hier gibt es Kombinationen mit Biokammer, allerdings liegt diese dann unter der V-Kammer und kann nach Belieben selbst gefüllt werden. APV; Aquafote und Mamo bieten den VF auch ohne Kammer an.

Abgesehen vom leichteren Vlieswechsel und dem Stückweise entsorgen des verbrauchten Vlieses, haben die V-Vlieser wohl eine effizientere Filterwirkung und verbrauchen weniger Vlies. Bei der Auswahl von Vlies hat man eine größere Bandbreite. Die VF ohne integrierte Kammer sind leicht zu reinigen und bei einem Problem oder Auslaufen des Vlies ist nicht gleich die ganze Trommel verunreinigt. Beim Smartpond kann man die UVC noch in der V-Kammer unterbringen, bei den anderen muß man eine andere Lösung wählen.

Persönlich halte ich die V-Kammer in Edelstahl für die beste Lösung, aber es wäre interessant weitere Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu den beiden Systemen zu sammeln, bzw. warum man sich für sein System entschieden hat.


----------



## Osselmann (6. Jan. 2019)

Ich habe einen Crystal Clear CCV und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. 
Nach kurzer Erklärung mit einem Video per WhatsApp durch Christian Wild war ich überzeugt und kann diese Art von Filter nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen. Glasklares Teichwasser und super Werte hatten die Folge. Ich kann meine Lieblinge beobachten, auch wenn die in der tiefsten Stelle unterwegs sind.


----------



## Lion (6. Jan. 2019)

hallo,
wäre es möglich, zu den Kommentaren auch die passenden Bilder vom jeweiligen Vliesfilter beizufügen,
Interessant wäre auch der Anschaffungspreis und die laufenden Kosten für Vlies. (Gesamt-Verbrauch in einem Jahr)


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2019)

Die Bilder findest du nach kurze Suche im Netz.
Der Rest wäre interessant, insbesondere auch der Verlauf über das Jahr und insbesondere ob mit oder ohne Winterbetrieb. 
Dazu besonders von denen die sowas seit vielen Jahren im Einsatz haben.


----------



## Osselmann (6. Jan. 2019)

Also, ich benutze den Filter das ganze Jahr, folglich läuft er momentan auch. Ich habe den Filter weder in Luftpolsterfolie oder Dämmwolle eingepackt, er steht frei. Je nach Einstellung benötigst Du 1 - 6 Rollen Vlies im Jahr, der Austausch der Vliesrolle ist echt total einfach. Wie Du auf dem Bild sehen kannst, ist links (sauber) und rechts (benutzt) das Vlies. Das Wasser ist wirklich glasklar, man beachte das Vlies und das ist wirklich alles aus dem Teich!


----------



## muh.gp (6. Jan. 2019)

Bei mir ist seit 2014 ein gepumpter Genesis EVO 3 500 im Einsatz und ich bin absolut zufrieden. Mein Argument für den damaligen Kauf war die Technik. Alles mechanisch, kein Strom und damit so gut wie keine Möglichkeit einer Störung. Nach vier Jahren hat sich das mehr als bestätigt. Das Teil läuft und läuft und läuft. Zuverlässig und ohne jede notwendige Wartung und die ganze Zeit ohne eine Minute Unterbrechung. Mein Vliesverbrauch lag in 2018 bei acht Rollen der günstigsten Kategorie und somit bei rund 190 Euronen. Die Klarheit des Wassers ist top, für den sichtbaren Glanz hat aber erst der bei der Erweiterung in 2017 zusätzlich gebaute Bürstenfilter gesorgt. Jetzt ist mein Wasser nicht nur klar, sondern auch optisch schöner. Da ich keine ständige Leitung zum Abwasser habe, waren andere Filtertechniken für mich nicht machbar.

Welchen biologischen Nutzen die mit Helix besetzte Trommel hat, ist bei mir nicht ermittelbar, da eine weitere Biologie nachgeschaltet ist. Aber gewiss findet hier eine gute statische Nitrifizierung statt, denn das Material wird gleichmäßig und durchgehend angeströmt. Warum sollten sich da Bakterien nicht wohl fühlen? 

Ob der V-Filter effektiver ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, würde diese Aussage aber in Frage stellen. Zum Vliesverbrauch muss natürlich der Besatz, die Futtermenge und auch die Art der "Reinigung" im Teich beachtet werden. Ein Bodenablauf für den Vlieser (ein weiterer plus Skimmer in meinen Bürstenfilter mit Biologie) mit guter Strömung sorgt bei mir für einen komplett sauberen Teichboden. Bei einer Pumpe im Teich dürfte doch einiges liegen bleiben. Bei mir schwimmen 16 Koi zwischen 45 und 75 cm im Gewässer und im Sommer __ fliegen rund 500 Gramm Futter am Tag in den Teich. Vergleiche wären daher nur bei einem "Realversuch" mit den anderen Filtern unter meinen Bedingungen möglich...

Übrigens, noch heute stehe öfters am geöffneten Filter und beobachte die Mechanik, die ich immer noch als absolut faszinierend empfinde und die für mich eine perfekte Variante darstellt. Genial einfach, einfach genial...


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2019)

He @Zacky ist dieses Schaufelrad der Evo 3500 nicht was für deinen __ Hel-x Filter oder hast du schon eine andere Lösung.
Ist natürlich etwas OT aber genial.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Jan. 2019)

Servus Hans,

was bei mir in Betrieb war, weißt du ja!
Für die, die es nicht wissen, es war wie bei Holger ein Genesis Evo - auch in der gepumpten Variante..

Bilder, sowie Daten & Erfahrungsberichte, bitte aus meinem altem Bauthread bzw. Doku entnehmen.
Hier der Link:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/planung-bau-eines-hochteiches.41121/page-12

Auf der verlinkten Seite (Seite 12) finden die Herrschaften Fotos ..
Etwas später, folgen dann auch Berichte bezüglich Vlies und des Verbrauchs.
Ganz zum Schluss, wurde auch erwähnt, dass das Getriebe getauscht wurde.

Generell war ich zufrieden - allerdings war das Gerät zu klein, hätte eine Nr. größer sein dürfen für meine Zwecke!
Auch ich habe dahinter, eine extra Biokammer angeschlossen (150 Liter Helix).

Verwendet wurde nur das Genesis Evo Flow oder das Filtraclear FC 40 (hoffe ich habe es noch richtig im Kopf..).
Beides vergleichbar, da 40 Gramm Vlies.

Das günstigere habe ich fast nie, bis nie verwendet. Wir reden hier vom Cleartex (20 Gramm).
Dieses war damals dabei, wurde dann auch aufgebraucht. Habe ich z.B. am Schluss verwendet für die Hälterung im Pool (da um die hälfte billiger).

Verbrauch in guten Zeiten, eine 100 Meter Rolle, alle 2 Wochen.
Generell immer erhöhter Vliesverbrauch, hatte auch gut Besatz im Becken und natürlich auch ganz jährig beheizt.
Pumpe lief dauernd auf 100 % Vollgaß, auch im Winter wurde nichts reduziert. So steigert sich dann natürlich der Vliesverbrauch.

Vlieswechsel hast du schon angesprochen, ist etwas Zeit aufwendiger als bei den V-Vliesern wo alles an der Seite runtergeschoben wird.
Bei den TF Vlieser muss halt die Rolle, von oben entnommen werden.
Dafür stinkt es wohl bei einem TF Vlieser nicht so in der Biokammer, wie bei einem V-Vlieser.
Hier kommt es natürlich auch drauf an, wie oft ich das Vlies entsorge oder entsorgen möchte..

Ansonsten, habe ich 2 bis maximal 3 Minuten gebraucht, um das Vlies zu wechseln.
Filter lief währenddessen auch weiter..

Natürlich ist es etwas nerviger das Vlies bei einem gepumpten Vlieser und Hochteich zu wechseln..
Man muss natürlich hoch hinaus .. 

Im Genesis konnte alles perfekt verstaut werden - UVC, sowie Heizer waren alle unten integriert.
Großer Pluspunkt.

Was noch?
Biovolumen ist meist bei den angebotenen Filtern mit integrierten Biofilter zu KLEIN!
In einen Smartpond, kann man auch keine 400-500 Liter Helix packen, somit braucht man hier auch irgendwann eine zusätzliche Biowanne..

Wie schon öfter erwähnt, kann man bei V-Vliesern wie es z.B. Smartpond ist, feinere Vliese bzw. eher höhere Grammzahlen wie 60 Gramm fahren.
Viele benutzen auch 80 Gramm .. Dies ist hier möglich ..

TF-Vlieser wie die CCV oder Genesi fahren halt maximal mit 40 Gramm.
Diese Vliese sind natürlich schwerer, alleine schon wegen der hohen Grammzahl, dann noch verschmutzt und nass, kann es die Trommel nicht mehr ziehen und der Filter bleibt stehen. Dazu kommt noch, teilweise passt es dann nicht mehr in den Genesis, außer man fährt eine kleine 50 Meter Rolle, aber das wäre ja quatsch..

Das war es von meiner Wenigkeit 
Nein quatsch ich vergaß! 

Ich war in der Laufzeit, wo der Genesis bei mir lief, sehr zufrieden mit ihm. 
Hatte zwar zum Schluss hin, ein kleines Problemchen mit dem Getriebe (sehr Kalkhaltiges und hartes Wasser) aber das ließ sich beheben bzw. wurde ausgetauscht gegen ein von Werk überholtes Getriebe. Kosten beliefen sich glaube ich auf 180 € .. ? Ist glaube ich im Thread von mir nach zu lesen. 

Im großen und ganzen sind solche Vliesfilter, tolle Filter für kleinere Teich bis maximal 25 000 Liter. Alles was darüber geht, so ab 30 000 Liter, sollten dann schon mit einem TF oder EBF bestückt werden, wo dann auch ein anderer Flow gefahren werden kann. Das ist dann einfach kein Vliesfilter Gebiet mehr"


mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2019)

Die integrieren Biofilter sind bei nahezu allen TF, EBF und Vliesfiltern zu klein. Daher gefällt es mir am besten, wenn die Alibi-Biostufe hat nicht vorhanden ist, da sowieso ein Biofilter benötigt wird.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## teichern (7. Jan. 2019)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Die Klarheit des Wassers ist top, für den sichtbaren Glanz hat aber erst der bei der Erweiterung in 2017 zusätzlich gebaute Bürstenfilter gesorgt. Jetzt ist mein Wasser nicht nur klar, sondern auch optisch schöner.



Hallo Holger, könntest Du etwas mehr zum genauen Aufbau und Funktion des Bürstenfilters als Biostufe sagen? Abgesehen vom Marketing als Komplettfilter, sind Bürsten als Biokammer ja kaum noch genannt. Wäre interessant etwas mehr darüber zu hören.



muh.gp schrieb:


> Ob der V-Filter effektiver ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, würde diese Aussage aber in Frage stellen.



Ja stimmt! Das hätte lauten müssen: der V-Vieser kann mit dickerem Vlies betrieben werden.


----------



## teichern (7. Jan. 2019)

Osselmann schrieb:


> Also, ich benutze den Filter das ganze Jahr, folglich läuft er momentan auch. Ich habe den Filter weder in Luftpolsterfolie oder Dämmwolle eingepackt, er steht frei. Je nach Einstellung benötigst Du 1 - 6 Rollen Vlies im Jahr, der Austausch der Vliesrolle ist echt total einfach. Wie Du auf dem Bild sehen kannst, ist links (sauber) und rechts (benutzt) das Vlies. Das Wasser ist wirklich glasklar, man beachte das Vlies und das ist wirklich alles aus dem Teich!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 204978



Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Bio Crystal in der Trommel, insbesondere was Abrieb und Verschmutzung angeht?


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Jan. 2019)

http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic37579.html


----------



## muh.gp (7. Jan. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Hallo Holger, könntest Du etwas mehr zum genauen Aufbau und Funktion des Bürstenfilters als Biostufe sagen? Abgesehen vom Marketing als Komplettfilter, sind Bürsten als Biokammer ja kaum noch genannt. Wäre interessant etwas mehr darüber zu hören.



Nur zur Klarstellung, der Bürstenfilter plus Biologie ist bei mir ein eigener Kreislauf in Schwerkraft. Beide Filter laufen parallel und damit redundant. Beide Filter laufen 365 Tage im Jahr durch. Ich habe abgedeckt und beheize den Teich via Holzofen. Bis zum Jahreswechsel hatte ich rund 16 Grad. Momentan lasse ich die Temperatur fallen und halte die Koi dann 4 oder 5 Wochen bei 6 bis 7 Grad und dann geht es wieder nach oben. Ende März ist der Winter im Teich in der Regel vorbei, da ich dann wieder bei 16 oder 17 Grad angelangt bin.

Die genaue Beschreibung findest Du in meinem Teichthread (Link siehe Signatur). Da ist alles beschrieben und es gibt auch Links zu dem ein oder anderen Video im Betrieb. 

Sicher kann man fragen, warum ich beide Systeme betreibe, aber letztlich ist es die beste Variante beim Ausbau gewesen, da ich sonst unter die Folie hätte gehen müssen. Zudem war mir die Redundanz den Aufwand wert. Und mein Wasser und damit auch meine Koi danken es mir.

Noch kurz zur Reinigung der Systeme. Beim Vliesfilter ist sie gleich Null, außer ich muss neues Vlies einlegen. Den Bürstenfilter reinige ich in der Regel ein Mal in der Woche, beim Wasserwechsel. Allerdings wäre ein längerer Reinigungsintervall von bis zu drei Wochen sicher möglich. Aber wenn ich am Wochenende ohnehin schon dabei bin...


----------



## muh.gp (7. Jan. 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Die integrieren Biofilter sind bei nahezu allen TF, EBF und Vliesfiltern zu klein. Daher gefällt es mir am besten, wenn die Alibi-Biostufe hat nicht vorhanden ist, da sowieso ein Biofilter benötigt wird.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank



Klar ist die Biostufe zu klein, aber warum sollte man den Platz in der Trommel des Vliesers nicht nutzen?


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2019)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Klar ist die Biostufe zu klein, aber warum sollte man den Platz in der Trommel des Vliesers nicht nutzen?



Weil man schlecht dran kommt.


----------



## muh.gp (7. Jan. 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Weil man schlecht dran kommt.



Echt? Ich spüle das Helix in der Trommel zwei Mal im Jahr mit Teichwasser. Wenn das Vlies weg ist, öffne ich den Ablauf, lasse das Wasser mit einem Schlauch über das Helix laufen und drehe die Trommel dabei. Zumindest bei Genesis kein Problem.


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2019)

Dann nimm mal __ Hel-X raus aus der Trommel oder fülle neues rein. Es ist einfach unnütz, da ich ja sowieso eine richtige Biokammer brauche. Dann lasse ich die Trommel lieber leer.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Jan. 2019)

Also gereinigt habe ich das Helix, im Genesis Vlieser nie!
Nicht mal ausgespült, hätte eh nicht viel gebracht, da man den Schmutz in der Mitte eh nicht rausbekommt..

Das was Frank sagt, stimmt aber, dies machen sehr viele.
So kann man einfach, einen größeren Flow fahren, ohne dass das Wasser groß anderweitig, außer natürlich vom Vlies behindert wird.
Macht anscheinend schon was aus, nach Erzählungen. 

Die meisten haben so oder so, eine große Biokammer mit unzählig Helix dahinter angeschlossen, von dem her "eigentlich" unnütz.

Tauschen wollen, würde ich das Helix im Genesis aber nicht!
Wäre mit zu viel Arbeit verbunden, da sitzt man dann schon ein paar Stunden dran, bis all das Stangenhelix wieder richtig sitzt. 
Wäre mir persönlich zu doof ..


----------



## Roland O. (7. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann jetzt nur meine Erfahrungen von meinem Bekannten mit einem CCV Vliesfilter wiedergeben.
Was mir da aufgefallen ist, sind folgende verbesserungswürdige Punkte:


Kammerablauf ist nicht am Boden, und so bleibt beim entleeren des CCV Filters am Boden immer ein Bodensatz von ~1cm. Dieser muss dann mühevoll mit einem Schlammsauger abgesaugt werden.
Das Crystal Bio in der Trommel reibt sich langsam aber sicher ab, weswegen am Filterboden der Bodensatz entsteht. Würde da Helix statt Crystal Bio in die Trommel füllen.
Vliesrollenwechsel geht zwar ganz gut, aber wenn man nicht jedesmal einen neuen Aufnahmedorn kaufen will, und das Vlies von der Rolle geschnitten wird, ist das eine sehr unangenehme geruchsintensive Arbeit.
Ansonsten dürfte der CCV ein gutes Gerät sein, allerdings ist schon mal vom Antrieb ein Zahnrad gebrochen, und das wechseln war eine echte Fummelei.

Bin im Moment gerade am basteln für einen Low Budget V-Vliesfilter, werde dazu auch eine Videoreihe drehen.

lg
Roland


----------



## teichern (8. Jan. 2019)

Roland O. schrieb:


> kann jetzt nur meine Erfahrungen von meinem Bekannten mit einem CCV Vliesfilter wiedergeben.
> Was mir da aufgefallen ist, sind folgende verbesserungswürdige Punkte:



Hallo Roland, vielen Dank für Deine Infos zum CCV und übrigens auch Danke für die vielen objektiven Videos auf Deinem Kanal. Wer ihn noch nicht kennt, einfach mal ansehen und abonnieren 

https://www.youtube.com/user/koiroli

Hier ist übrigens eine Grafik, die die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Modelle darstellt. Das mittlere stellt wohl einen Smartpond/APV dar, das rechte Bild zeigt wohl die Funktionsweise eines EVO3.

 

Das Problem mit der Reinigung haben wohl alle Filter mit Biostufe. Fairerweise muß ich sagen, dass man ja auch den tieferliegenden Einlauf zur Reinigung nutzen könnte. Spricht doch eigentlich nichts dagegen den Reinigungs-Auslauf als Einlauf zu nutzen. Oder man läßt sich nach Kundenwunsch Ein-/Ausläufe fertigen, ich finde die 50er Einläufe ohnehin etwas klein bemessen.

Der Vorteil vom Bio Crystal liegt wohl in der sehr großen Oberfläche, die bei 3000 m²/m³ liegt. Da kommt selbst 13+ Helix mit 800 m²/m³ nicht mit und in den Genesis EVO liegt glaube ich 36er mit gerade mal 268 m²/m³. Auch wenn Bio Crystal wohl aus der Rieseltechnik kommt, verstehe ich die Anwendung so: der permanente Abrieb des Bio Crystal sorgt für eine ständige Reinigung/ Erneuerung der möglicherweise verstopften/ verunreinigten sehr feinen Oberfläche/ Poren und ermöglicht so eine gleichbleibende Nitrifizierung, zumindest theoretisch. Da der CCV ja nun schon viele Jahre auf dem Markt ist, hätte man das wenn nötig sicher schon geändert, insbesondere da Helix auch noch günstiger wäre. Wenn das ganze so funktioniert hat man im CCV 500 eine Bio Oberfläche von ca. 430 m² und z.B. im Genesis gerade mal ca. 50 m². Wenn ich keinen Fehler gemacht habe, entsprechen die 140l Bio Crystal also theorethisch einer externen Biokammer mit 500l 13+ Helix. Hört sich ja gar nicht schlecht an.


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2019)

Das sind bei allen porösen Filtermedien eher akademische Oberflächen. 

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## teichern (8. Jan. 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das sind bei allen porösen Filtermedien eher akademische Oberflächen.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Frank



Denke ich auch, aber zumindest hat man sich Gedanken zur optimalen Anströmung gemacht und nicht nur eine „homöopathische“ Wirkung. Vom Ansatz finde ich das wirklich interessant. Wäre schön von weiteren Besitzern zu hören.


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Jan. 2019)

Im Genesis, ist 17er Stangenhelix verbaut.
Für mich ist der CCV, ein einfacher Nachbau vom Genesis


----------



## teichern (8. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Im Genesis, ist 17er Stangenhelix.



Danke Fabian! Dann ändert sich der Wert natürich!

Stangenhelix in 17 wird mit 766 m²/m³ angegeben, also beim EVO3 500 ca.138 m² im Vergleich zu den 140l Bio Crystal mit 420 m². Wie gesagt alles theoretisch.


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Jan. 2019)

Du solltest eh mit dem nächst höheren Modell planen ..


----------



## Lion (11. Jan. 2019)

Ist bei einem Vliesfilter das __ Hel-x  ruhend ?


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Jan. 2019)

Bei den Filtern mit integriertem Biomaterial --> ruhend.
Smartpond kannst du unten aufschütten, das Material wird berieselt und kann natürlich auch belüftet werden.


----------



## teichern (11. Jan. 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> Ist bei einem Vliesfilter das __ Hel-x  ruhend ?



Bei den VF mit Trommel liegt das Helix/Bio Crystal in der Trommel, die sich mit dem Vlies dreht. Die Bewegung ist vielleicht mit einem langsam durch Strömung bewegten Moving Bed vergleichbar. Ich glaube das Helix liegt aber ohne weitere Bewegung fest in der Trommel und wird nur insgesamt durch die Trommel gedreht. Beim Genesis liegt der Ausgang in der Mitte der Trommel, beim CCV ganz unten an der Trommel. Theoretisch wird so beim CCV eine bessere Anströmung des Biomaterials erreicht und ein etwas geringerer Vliesverbrauch.


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Jan. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Beim Genesis liegt der Ausgang in der Mitte der Trommel, beim CCV ganz unten an der Trommel. Theoretisch wird so beim CCV eine bessere Anströmung des Biomaterials erreicht und ein etwas geringerer Vliesverbrauch.











Das ist aber eine sehr geschönte Zeichnung ..
Bestimmt von CCV selbst von der HP 

Beim Genesis, ist der Auslauf, fast mittig kann man sagen!
So muss das Wasser aber überall durch, es hat von überall - oben, unten oder seitlich den gleichen Weg wo es das Helix durchströmen muss ..

Deswegen ist die obige Zeichnung in meinen Augen mist.

Dann kommt das Piktogramm vom CCV, sieht natürlich ganz toll aus..
Wasser durchfließt die ganze Trommel, samt Biomaterial..

Hat der CCV denn eine Sperre unten eingebaut, damit das Wasser nur von oben nach unten fließen kann ?
Sieht für mich auf manchen Bildern bei Google nicht so aus, hier wird eine leere Trommel gezeigt.

Theoretisch müsste dann das Wasser auch von unten, ziemlich schnell in den Auslauf geraten und nur das Wasser von seitlich und oben, muss durch die ganze Trommel inkl. Biomaterial..

In meinen Augen ist der Genesis der bessere Filter und nicht der metallene Nachbau ..!


----------



## teichern (12. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste dann das Wasser auch von unten, ziemlich schnell in den Auslauf geraten und nur das Wasser von seitlich und oben, muss durch die ganze Trommel inkl. Biomaterial..



Stimmt auch wieder! Die Skizze ist auch nicht ganz korrekt, denn sowohl beim CCV als auch Genesis wird wohl am meisten Wasser dort eindringen, wo das neue Vlies nachzieht. Also links oben! Theoretisch würde das Wasser dann beim CCV etwas länger durchs Biomaterial fließen, also eher wie ein Rieselfilter behandelt und beim Genesis etwas schneller und wie eine Biokammer. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass beim Ogata Crystal der Flow geringer ist als beim Stangen-__ Hel-x. Genau wird man das wahrscheinlich nur im direkten Vergleich sehen können.

Der Hersteller erklärt das so:

CCV: Der Auslauf des CCV liegt am unteren Ende der Biotrommel. Dadrurch kann das vorgefilterte Wasser, das in der Trommel befindliche Filtermaterial (Crystal Bio) sehr lange von oben nach unten durchströmen. Die Biotrommel funktioniert hier wie ein Rießelfilter, mit erheblich besseren Erfolgen bei der Nitrifikation.

Genesis: Hier liegt der Auslauf ebenfalls sehr tief, doch das eingebrachte Filtermaterial wird vor allem im mittleren Teil der Kammer von Wasser durchströmt. Wärend der äußere Teil ungenutzt bleibt.


----------

